# Girls Colson



## Boris (Mar 14, 2013)

I was out poking around yesterday, and saw what I believe was a '37 or '38 Girls Colson with a long wheel base. First one I've ever seen (or noticed). Unfortunately, I didn't have a camera with me. The bike was beat to crap, and I sure don't need another girls project, so I didn't buy it. I was wondering if anyone out there has one of these. If so, could you post a photo?


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 14, 2013)

A LWB girls bike?!?!?! Go back and take a pic! Can u sketch a drawing of it on a bar napkin???


----------



## Boris (Mar 14, 2013)

fordmike65 said:


> A LWB girls bike?!?!?! Go back and take a pic! Can u sketch a drawing of it on a bar napkin???




If this place wasn't so far I'd go back with a camera. Just draw your bike, erase the two top bars, replace with swoopy girls bars and a bridge, and you've got it. I thought of your bike when I saw this one.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 14, 2013)

Derek.......?     Derek........? Where are you.............  Please chime in on this mythical beast Dave has laid eyes upon.


----------



## HARPO (Mar 15, 2013)

Did it look like this one? These are the pics the seller had on Craigslist a couple of years ago when I bought it. The good shots I took I have home (I'm at the office now).


----------



## Boris (Mar 15, 2013)

HARPO-
The one I saw had long chainstays, like the ones in the photo that I borrowed from Bikewhorder's previous threads.


----------



## HARPO (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi Dave

What was the color combo? The one I have is blue with the cream colored snap-on tank. Paint is original to it (that is, what's left of it) and is just missing the headlight. I believe it's a 1939 from what I've been able to find out.

fred


----------



## Boris (Mar 15, 2013)

Fred-
I don't remember if the bike had fenders or not (I was too interested in the frame), but if so, it was only fenders and a frame. The color combination was heavy rust and rust.


----------



## HARPO (Mar 15, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> Fred-
> I don't remember if the bike had fenders or not (I was too interested in the frame), but if so, it was only fenders and a frame. The color combination was heavy rust and rust.




So.....brown was the color.....lol......


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 15, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> Fred-
> I don't remember if the bike had fenders or not (I was too interested in the frame), but if so, it was only fenders and a frame. The color combination was heavy rust and rust.




That's a very rare color combo. Special order only and a waiting list of 70+ years.


----------



## sm2501 (Mar 15, 2013)

This picture should help-


----------



## sm2501 (Mar 15, 2013)

Here's a close up.


----------



## sm2501 (Mar 15, 2013)

Different bike believe it or not-


----------



## Boris (Mar 15, 2013)

Yep. Same frames. If the one I saw was even remotely close to complete, I would have picked it up. Thanks for the great photos of some great bikes!


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks Scott! I've seen those pics before, but didn't even notice the longer chainstays. Any pics of the badge? Looks like a girl's LWB Imperial.


----------



## HARPO (Mar 15, 2013)

WOW! That baby (actually both!) are in some shape! Nice!!!!!!

fred


----------



## fatbike (Mar 15, 2013)

That is a beautiful bike girls Colson Scott. Never tried of photos of that one or both of those bicycles.  Funny, I've really paid attention to the wheel base the girls before because I was mostly concerned with the boys. Makes sense to accommodate the rear tank. Which is nearly impossible to locate. 1937 is the last year the LWB frame was produced for Colson.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 15, 2013)

At first I just thought that those were panels to take up the space created by the longer wheelbase, but now I see it is indeed a toolbox tank. NICE!!!


----------



## fatbike (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm build the boys version of that bike, same headlight.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 15, 2013)

Looks like that girl's bike might be a tall frame as well.


----------



## fatbike (Mar 16, 2013)

Yep, a tall frame girls bike. So here bought the girls bike on crags? The tall frame one Dave saw.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks for all the info & great pics guys. Very interesting to say the least. Any idea how many were made? Maybe just those two survive? My girl is only 5'3", but she wants one! I wouldn't mind riding one either


----------



## Boris (Jul 4, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> Thanks for all the info & great pics guys. Very interesting to say the least. Any idea how many were made? Maybe just those two survive? My girl is only 5'3", but she wants one! I wouldn't mind riding one either




Would a 24" postwar Colson Blister tank girls model be something that she might be interested in?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 10, 2014)

Another one of these LWB ladies' recently popped on RRB.


----------

